# Sonic Mania



## Peter (Aug 14, 2017)

Was announced some time last year but thought I'd make a thread about it since it's out tomorrow and I'm pretty excited. Playing the original _Sonic the Hedgehog_ games on Sega Mega Drive with my sister are some of my earliest gaming memories, so I've been anticipating this ever since I saw it. It's been years since we've had a decent Sonic game and this looks like it's shaping up to be a good one - early reviews are already giving it praise.

For those who don't know, *Sonic Mania* is basically a 2D side-scrolling Sega Mega Drive/Genesis-style _Sonic_ game, combining new levels with remastered classics. It was developed by Sega themselves alongside some developers of highly acclaimed fan-made ports, meaning it's highly faithful to 1990s-era _Sonic_ titles.








*Other video links:*

- *6 Minutes of Sonic Mania Gameplay on Nintendo Switch - E3 2017* - _06:34_
- *Sonic Mania - Official Nintendo Switch Trailer* - _01:52_
- *Sonic Mania Pre-Order Trailer* - _01:32_


> Available August 15th on Nintendo Switch, PS4 & Xbox One; and August 29th on PC.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 14, 2017)

I remember this being revealed and it not being Sonic Adventure 3 lol


Anyway /in I'm getting it for xbox


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm so glad SEGA actually had competent people making a Sonic game for a change.

This is one of my most anticipated games ever. For me, Sonic lost his appeal after Sonic & Knuckles. Sure, there were some good ones like the Advance trilogy, but it never got as good as it was back in the Mega Drive/Genesis days. Sonic Mania looks to be just as good as the classics. I'm just hoping they'll release it at midnight because I can't wait any longer! HYPE!


----------



## WarpDogsVG (Aug 14, 2017)

I mentally ignored this one until today when the reviews came out. Seems like it's real rad. I've been a Nintendo kid since forever and Sonic has always mystified me, but maybe I'll actually check this out


----------



## Vonny (Aug 15, 2017)

I haven't enjoyed a Sonic game this much since I was a kid playing SA2B and didn't know any better lol it's amazing. Probably my favorite Switch game :x I was hesitant to get the Switch version but it runs perfectly


----------



## Solus (Aug 15, 2017)

I played this a day and a half early on the Switch, and I played it again on the PS4 on launch day midnight. It is my favorite Sonic Game of all time now. This game alone makes all of Sonic Team's games from 2000 to now look bad. (This is coming from someone who played Sonic Generations for 200 hours and can speedrun it).

Looking foward to playing it again on PC because I bought the Collector's Edition for the PC version.


----------



## Flare (Aug 15, 2017)

Ooh yes I can't wait to play this soon, it looks very fun and interesting! Since I'm waiting until Mario Odyssey gets released to get a Switch, idk if I should wait to get it on the Switch or just get it on my PS4.


----------



## Bowie (Aug 15, 2017)

Super, super excited.


----------



## JCnator (Aug 20, 2017)

From what I've played so far, Sonic Mania seems to be very promising when it comes to consistently delivering great gameplay and level design on, something that's up for debate for the Sonic titles released between 1999 and 2016. The complaints I have with the game are nothing but nitpicks, and some players even say that Mania exceeded the degree of quality that Sonic 3 & Knuckles had.


The manual for the game is kinda vague on how to perform Sonic's Drop Dash, which is a very useful feature that instantly causes the hedgehog trigger a Spin Dash upon landing on ground with a nice speed boost. It says that you have to hold the Spin Jump button while he is jumping, which can be interpreted as holding the jump button during the entire air time. With that, I can't seem to trigger this move, until I figured something else that the manual didn't told me.
Actually, as soon as Sonic reaches the peak of his jump, you have to release the jump button at that moment and then hold it ASAP. That's guaranteed to trigger the Drop Dash, at least for me.


----------



## Stalfos (Sep 14, 2017)

I gotta say that I really, really love this game but boy is it glitchy! Sonic '06 would be proud. I've been playing 55+ hours and I keep encountering more and more glitches. Most are pretty harmless but there are a few that are very annoying, like the one on Chemical Plant act 2 where you just fall down the spiral tubes and get stuck like a bug in a glass jar. I would love to see a patch that removed at least some of the worst glitches.

My second complaint would be more of a personal one. Some of the stages are pretty boring. It starts of great with Green Hill, Chemical Plant and Studiopolis. I honestly felt that this was the best game ever by the time I had gotten to Studiopolis act 2 but unfortunately that feeling didn't last. The original zones are great - I loved how they incorporated Sky Chase into the first act of Mirage Saloon. The zones from Sonic CD and Sonic 3 & Knuckles doesn't really hold up as well imo. I've never liked Lava Reef and Stardust Speedway just feels too strange. I understand that they wanted to have all the classic games represented in Mania but I'd rather have Star Light, Spring Yard, Ice Cap or Launch Base Zone. Maybe they're saving those for a sequel.

I do love the game though, to the extent that it's my pick for GOTY so far, even beating Breath of the Wild, so I guess it might seem strange that I mostly talk about what I don't like about it but these are literally my only complaints. Everything else is everything I'd ever hope. It just didn't quite reach that perfect 10. Anyhow, it's nice to see Sonic back to form and it's all thanks to The Taxman and his team. <3


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Sep 16, 2017)

Stalfos said:


> I gotta say that I really, really love this game but boy is it glitchy! Sonic '06 would be proud. I've been playing 55+ hours and I keep encountering more and more glitches. Most are pretty harmless but there are a few that are very annoying, like the one on Chemical Plant act 2 where you just fall down the spiral tubes and get stuck like a bug in a glass jar. I would love to see a patch that removed at least some of the worst glitches.



Yeah, I've heard a lot about Sonic Mania glitches. If they don't patch them, that's kind of lame.

There's no way it can top Sonic '06, though. I've played it a lot and it feels more unfinished than buggy - I'm actually surprised at how playable it is, minus a few stages where you'll have to consciously avoid being flung off the course or falling through the floor. Fun Fact: The final release runs of an earlier build of the game's engine than the demo.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stalfos said:


> I gotta say that I really, really love this game but boy is it glitchy! Sonic '06 would be proud. I've been playing 55+ hours and I keep encountering more and more glitches. Most are pretty harmless but there are a few that are very annoying, like the one on Chemical Plant act 2 where you just fall down the spiral tubes and get stuck like a bug in a glass jar. I would love to see a patch that removed at least some of the worst glitches.



Yeah, I've heard a lot about Sonic Mania glitches. If they don't patch them, that's kind of lame.

There's no way it can top Sonic '06, though. I've played it a lot and it feels more unfinished than buggy - I'm actually surprised at how playable it is, minus a few stages where you'll have to consciously avoid being flung off the course or falling through the floor. Fun Fact: The final release runs of an earlier build of the game's engine than the demo.


----------



## WitchOfMiracles (Sep 17, 2017)

I love Sonic Mania, the care and thought put into the level design is amazing and it's just so much fun to play. That being said it's pretty difficult! A nice reminder of the certain retro gaming challenge I've missed, however I didn't have much patience for it at a certain point so I was going to just forget about the game until I learned there was a level select code, another retro classic! Plus a debug mode! That just made my day. So now I've been enjoying the game to the fullest. I have to say, I've actually played practically every Sonic game in the series and I love them all in their own unique ways. This is a great addition for sure. I can't wait for Sonic Forces too.

Edit: Also, one thing I have to say about Sonic Mania is the music! This game has some of the best video game music I've ever heard, and video game tracks are my primary tunes. They really put a lot of love into this game. Capturing that authentic retro feel is no small feat.


----------

